# Archery Lessons Online - 2011-2012 Prostaff openings



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Make sure you are posting your reply on the thread & not just PMing me please! I have had quite a few responses so far. Keep em coming folks. Deadline is looming.

-Adam


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

Adam, can help any1, even me . If your a pro and want to get to the top Adam is your man, if your a Joe and just want to beat your buddies Adam is the guy. Give him a try.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

This needs a bump


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Adam is a good guy to work with and anyone that shoots a bow needs to check out his website. Anyone from bowhunters to spot shooters should have a coach just to keep us in check. So check it out !!


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry Adam I sent ya a pm before I read the other post... Sorry..


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

z34mann said:


> Adam, can help any1, even me . If your a pro and want to get to the top Adam is your man, if your a Joe and just want to beat your buddies Adam is the guy. Give him a try.


Actually I am a Joe..LOL


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey Adam, 

I would love to help support your website because I have actually tried it and thoroughly enjoyed it because it not only helps the archer become a better shot but it approaches archery at all angles. Mental aspects, the equipment, tuning, and form are all covered with the website and to me that is an all encompassing way to allow the archer understand exactly what needs to be done for proper execution when that buck is standing there at 22 yards or the last X needs to be drilled. I am always willing to spread the word on something I believe and I honestly feel that this will make anyone looking to become better, actually become better with both shooting their bow or tinkering with it to make it perfect. I'm on several forums and would definitely recommend you to anyone who feels they need to step up their game with the help of your website.

Thanks
Brad


----------



## ky hammer (Jan 7, 2003)

hey Adam i think what you have going on there is a great thing. i have been involved in target archery since back in the late 70's with a bit of success now and then. i think what you are doing will help anyone that wants to be helped and a great forum for doing it. i have helped a lot of folks over the years with all kinds of issues from the mental side of things to the physical aspect of shooting their bow to their equipment. i have been on the factory staff for several companies and have a bit of knowledge about a lot of different things. as the previous poster said i would definately recommend your website to anyone who is trying to improve whatever their skill level is


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

When you use his services, ask ?s. It helps other archers too.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump to the top. Everyone can use some professional guidance. It allows for objective criticism and helps to become better.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies so far everyone. If you have interest in being part of the 2011-2012 ALO staff, get your replies in by the end of the day!!

-Adam


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

I would much like the opportunity to represent your company. My archery history is brief, but I am making up for lost time. I shot during my college years as a hobby. I shot a few leagues as well as a few 3d tournaments. It is not until recently that I jumped in head first. This past September 2010, I was given a bow as a gift. I hadn't shot a bow in 8 years. I joined the UT Archery Club and was seriously bitten by the archery bug. I have been practicing,competing, and coaching ever since. I have been doing ok at my shoots, but feel like instruction would take me to the next level. Unfortunately, a compound bow coach is not easily found in Austin. As my shooting improves, with the help of your online lessons,I will be able to point to your online lesson as I coach my team. I also believe that I can provide constructive feedback as I have a Masters Degree in Educational Technology. I have experience in providing online training. I represent my sponsors in a professional manner at all times. Thank you for your time.

Roland


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

Bump 4 an awesome Adam


----------



## weez (Aug 5, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

TTT, cant have this thread fall. Everyone can benefit from Adam's archery lessons online. Happy 4th of July! God bless our service-men and women!


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I know everyone was busy over the weekend. A couple more days for submissions & we will announce.. I have chosen a couple already! 

-Adam


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Best of luck everyone..


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

Get up to the top


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Congratulations to my newest Staff members for 2011 -2012!

Roadster21
Z34mann
Bowjoe1972
ky hammer
Terps1

Youth Pro Staff
Wolfeman

Everyone please Shoot me a PM with your E-mail address so I can get in touch with you! Looking forward to helping everyone shoot their best this season.

-Adam


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

WOW!! Thanks for selecting me Adam, I am really honored to be apart of the staff. PM Sent.


----------



## roadster21 (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to everyone! Adam, thanks for the opportunity to represent Archerylessonsonline.com.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

Ty. Adam. Let's getter done folks


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Everyone can benefit from alo.com! Let's spread the word. Glad to be apart of something great!


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

Bump it up for ArcheryLessonsOnline.com. Check it out!!

Hey Adam,
Did you get my PM?


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

I have received everyones PM that has sent them so far. I am still waiting on a couple to check in..

ky hammer
Wolfeman


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Too Late To Apply?

(Carbon Extreme..aka Troy A. from Dallas)


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Adam..Sorry it took me a bit to get back to ya..The shop I work at has a open house in 2 days and we still have walls to finish and so much other stuff..Thanks for the oppertunity


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

This is gonna be a great year fellas. Adams website is on point for any level of archer.


----------



## The Answer (Sep 25, 2010)

adam Guggisberg said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have 5 new ProStaff positions available for the 2011-2012 season. I am looking for folks that are willing to try out the website, promote it a bit by putting the link in the their AT signature, and tell folks about it when you find it appropriate based on their needs. I see a lot of shooters here that could benifit from the information provided on the website & I need help spreading the word about what I have to offer.
> 
> Please reply to this thread with your ProStaff submission telling me a bit about why I should choose you. June 30th is hte deadline & I will announce the new ProStaff positions on July 1st.


Finally.....................Not just pipmin'

Kudos on a great start


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Adam's site has been a great help. Welcome all the new staff members.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

Adam is the bomb, if you really want help he can help.


----------

